
Vim Galore: everything you need to know about Vim - bpierre
https://github.com/mhinz/vim-galore
======
claar
All of the invisible buffers/registers/marks/etc makes me wish for a "Vim
learner's IDE" \-- something to expose the hidden things while you're
learning.

------
J_Darnley
Will this tell me why changing the version number of my terminal stops the
mouse from working correctly in Vim? Oh "If you can still reproduce it now,
it's most likeley a bug in Vim itself! Report it to the vim_dev mailing list."
That didn't work out very well when I did it.

~~~
mmahemoff
You could try Neovim ([https://neovim.io/](https://neovim.io/)), the tracker
and development is super-active and it's been decently usable for a while now.

~~~
sdegutis
> Q: Will Neovim deprecate Vimscript?

> A: No.

Aww.

~~~
reustle
Ideally, cleaner versions of plugins will be written over time without
vimscript

------
tambourine_man

      xnoremap <  <gv
      xnoremap >  >gv
    

This is amazing, thank you.

Great compendium, congratulations on the work.

~~~
mhi
Thanks!

------
garou
great documentation proposal. Is there any objective to keep it simple?

~~~
mhi
"simple" as in?

My intention is not only to show how to use Vim, but also list other programs
often used in combination with Vim, explaining typical issues people
encounter, historical facts, internal details, easter eggs, and so on.

So, yes, "all things Vim". :-)

It will keep growing, but I'll split it up so each section gets its own file.

